# My Hero



## Dolfie (21/12/16)

Bad day today petrol station put diesel in my petrol bakkie. After 3 hours got home with my new concentrates from Black Vapour. Started with mixing @Strontuim I made your banana cream and caramel recipe. First time I made something that I like. Now my day is much better you are my Hero thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (21/12/16)

Haha thanks bud, glad you like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (21/12/16)

I'll pm you a few other easy recipes that I like when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Awesome to see!

Good stuff @Strontium ! @Dolfie , maybe go back and ask them how they managed to confuse petrol and diesel, when you can tell the difference between Sugar Cookie V1 and V2!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Bad day today petrol station put diesel in my petrol bakkie. After 3 hours got home with my new concentrates from Black Vapour. Started with mixing @Strontuim I made your banana cream and caramel recipe. First time I made something that I like. Now my day is much better you are my Hero thanks.


Care to share the recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome to see!
> 
> Good stuff @Strontium ! @Dolfie , maybe go back and ask them how they managed to confuse petrol and diesel, when you can tell the difference between Sugar Cookie V1 and V2!


Ja was n kak day imagine it happens with someone on holiday here.


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Care to share the recipe? Pretty please?


Banana cream 5% Tpa
Caramel 2% Tpa
Also made Candy Cane 10% with one drop kolada per 5ml. 
Maybe you like it maybe not I like it because my previous recipes suck named them 1. Horse Shit, Death penalty, and toxic waste. Yesterday was the first time I made something that was decent no need to wait weeks to Vape. This is really shake and Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Banana cream 5% Tpa
> Caramel 2% Tpa
> Also made Candy Cane 10% with one drop kolada per 5ml.
> Maybe you like it maybe not I like it because my previous recipes suck named them 1. Horse Shit, Death penalty, and toxic waste. Yesterday was the first time I made something that was decent no need to wait weeks to Vape. This is really shake and Vape.


Thanks man, dont have candy cane with me, will order and try. I have banana cream and caramel, so will give that a mix today

Oh and merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks man, dont have candy cane with me, will order and try. I have banana cream and caramel, so will give that a mix today
> 
> Oh and merry christmas


Someone posted the candy cane recipe but cannot find his name. But thanks also.


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Someone posted the candy cane recipe but cannot find his name. But thanks also.



For candy cancer, use 11% FW Candy cane - that's it... it's delicious!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> For candy cancer, use 11% FW Candy cane - that's it... it's delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Candy Cancer?? Why that name


----------



## shabbar (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Candy Cancer?? Why that name




im sure he meant candy cane


----------



## Strontium (22/12/16)

Candy cancer is an epic name


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Candy cancer is an epic name


@Rude Rudi thanks for the Candy Cane recipe.


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> For candy cancer, use 11% FW Candy cane - that's it... it's delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Candy Cane I mean! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

@Dolfie Just for interest sake, how did you manage to sort out your bakkie?


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Banana cream 5% Tpa
> Caramel 2% Tpa
> Also made Candy Cane 10% with one drop kolada per 5ml.
> Maybe you like it maybe not I like it because my previous recipes suck named them 1. Horse Shit, Death penalty, and toxic waste. Yesterday was the first time I made something that was decent no need to wait weeks to Vape. This is really shake and Vape.


@Dolfie , Would you mind posting that recipe under one of the DIY threads of the forum? The 1 or 2 ingredient one would be great. @Andre could you assist with the link, I don't know how, sorry.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Raindance said:


> @Dolfie , Would you mind posting that recipe under one of the DIY threads of the forum? The 1 or 2 ingredient one would be great. @Andre could you assist with the link, I don't know how, sorry.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


@Smokey took it to a friend of mine he shorted me out. Luckily he had all the tools. But I will say if this happens to you go straight back to garage then its there problem. From now on I will be more awake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (22/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> @Smokey took it to a friend of mine he shorted me out. Luckily he had all the tools. But I will say if this happens to you go straight back to garage then its there problem. From now on I will be more awake


@Raindance no problem mixing new recipe tonight so in 2 weeks time there will probably be a new hero. Next time I will post it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

